# VAPERITE | FIRST CAPE TOWN STORE OPENING 1 AUGUST



## Vaperite South Africa (2/6/19)

Vaperite will be opening our first Cape Town store on 1 August. The location will be announced as soon as the lease is signed and sealed. We have been trying to get into this shopping centre for almost two years and our perseverance has paid off. The location is in Bloubergstrand.

WE ARE LOOKING FOR STAFF FOR THIS STORE AND, ALTHOUGH WE ALREADY HAVE A FEW PEOPLE WHO WE WILL BE INTERVIEWING SOON, WE WOULD LIKE TO HEAR FROM ANYONE INTERESTED IN WORKING FOR THE FASTEST GROWING VAPE COMPANY IN SA.

PLEASE EMAIL YOUR CV TO: barry@vaperite.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (2/6/19)

Oh WOW!!! And in Bloubergstrand too - just what we need!!!

@Bulldog

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/19)

Oh wow, this is great to see
Wishing you guys all the best with it @Vaperite South Africa !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/6/19)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, this is great to see
> Wishing you guys all the best with it @Vaperite South Africa !!



By the end of this year we hope to have 20 stores. I'm running out of signature space to list all our stores

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (4/7/19)

We will be conducting interviews for our Cape Town store on 10 and 11 July so please send CV's to barry@vaperite.co.za. 

We may have a second Cape Town store in the pipeline and so we are looking for quite a few staff members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (4/7/19)

Our first store will be opening at West Coast Village in Sunningdale around 1 August 2019. Exact dates will be announced with events details.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (4/7/19)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Our first store will be opening at West Coast Village in Sunningdale around 1 August 2019. Exact dates will be announced with events details.


it's just around the corner from me, awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/7/19)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We will be conducting interviews for our Cape Town store on 10 and 11 July so please send CV's to barry@vaperite.co.za.
> 
> We may have a second Cape Town store in the pipeline and so we are looking for quite a few staff members.



@Moerse Rooikat


----------



## CTRiaan (1/8/19)

Has the new shop opened?


----------



## Hooked (1/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Has the new shop opened?



Been wondering about the same thing!

Vaperite South Africa What's up?


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

I might go to Tableview this weekend. If I do I'll pop in to West Coast Village to see what's happening!

@lesvaches You said it's just around the corner from you. Have you been there lately? We need a Progress Report

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/8/19)

i'm going there this afternoon, will go check

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (2/8/19)

I'm about 2 km from there and might go and check because I need some cotton anyway.

Does anyone know where in West Coast Village?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/8/19)

*Our West Coast Village shop is now open and we are running a great special until 11 August. See the banner below:*​
Operating hours are:
Mon to Fri: 9am to 6pm
Sat and Sun: 9am to 2pm

Contact number is: 021 554 2076

​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (2/8/19)

Congrats on the new shop @Vaperite South Africa 
That is a great special indeed - 20% off all products ! Wow!
If I was nearby I would pop in and buy a few things...

Lovely


----------



## blujeenz (2/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I'm about 2 km from there and might go and check because I need some cotton anyway.
> 
> Does anyone know where in West Coast Village?


Around the corner from the Wimpy entrance.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I'm about 2 km from there and might go and check because I need some cotton anyway.
> 
> Does anyone know where in West Coast Village?



Shouldn't be difficult to find - West Coast Village isn't big.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

blujeenz said:


> Around the corner from the Wimpy entrance.



Lets all meet at the Wimpy for a vape meet  and a creamacino - they make the best creamacino!! Even their ordinary coffee I love - nothing beats the Wimpy!


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

Vaperite South Africa,

I'll be there as soon as I can!!


----------



## blujeenz (2/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Vaperite South Africa,
> 
> I'll be there as soon as I can!!



I highly recommend their Vape Bean, Americano.

I'm already done and dusted by 3pm, I like to avoid peak hour.


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

blujeenz said:


> I highly recommend their Vape Bean, Americano.
> 
> I'm already done and dusted by 3pm, I like to avoid peak hour.


Her

Thanks @blujeenz, but I've already tried it, as well as The Vape Bean - Latte. See reviews here. There are another two coffees in The Vape Bean range, which Vaperite South Africa, said they would try to get for me but I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## FeeDeere (3/8/19)

Congrats @Vaperite South Africa , I'm just around the corner so will definitely be popping in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/19)

Hey all you guys who are "just around the corner" from West Coast Village - it's sad that in spite of living on this side of town, you never take the trouble to attend the month-end vape meets. Just saying ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CTRiaan (3/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Hey all you guys who are "just around the corner" from West Coast Village - it's sad that in spite of living on this side of town, you never take the trouble to attend the month-end vape meets. Just saying ...


Busy on Saturdays.

Ps. This side of town is about 50km from Paarl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (5/8/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the new shop @Vaperite South Africa
> That is a great special indeed - 20% off all products ! Wow!
> If I was nearby I would pop in and buy a few things...
> 
> Lovely


Thats weird I only got 10% when I was there.

Edit: I was mistaken, it was said to me 10% but 20% was given, apologies for the misunderstanding, @Vaperite South Africa your store is so well layed out and I will be back soon.

You guys have a great international selection, so you will be my go to for that in the area, for local goods, Juicy Joes will always be the store.

This was a very well made decision on your guys part.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (5/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Hey all you guys who are "just around the corner" from West Coast Village - it's sad that in spite of living on this side of town, you never take the trouble to attend the month-end vape meets. Just saying ...


If we did a vape meet this side of town that would be great?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/19)

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Thats weird I only got 10% when I was there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



@XtaCy VapeZ you didn't follow the first commandment of consumerism - know your facts. Next time there's a special take a screenshot of the ad and keep it on your phone. And fight tooth and nail. I know a seemingly sweet little old lady (in her eighties) who went to a shop advertising a special on sheets. However, their price wasn't marked down as advertised - it was still at the old price. She stood her ground and refused to leave the shop until they sold them to her at the advertised, marked down price!!


----------



## Hooked (5/8/19)

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> If we did a vape meet this side of town that would be great?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



@XtaCy VapeZ Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More often than not I don't go to the vape meets because of the wasted travelling time. Sometimes I'm really pressed for time and I would love to just pop in to a vape meet, but when travelling time is added to that, it just mucks up my entire day. But where? Places like Paarl de Ville allow us to sit outside and vape. Where could we go this side of town? If you think of something please post to the Cape Town Month End Meets thread. I'm going to quote our comments in that thread now.


----------

